# Wazzup =D



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

hey everyone. I'm FancyGoldfish and i'm from Washington. I currently own a 29 gallon freshwater tank with a young lionhead, young ryukin, and an adult oranda. They all get along great while I enjoy the little egyptian theme I have for them! 

Anyway, I have been thinking about getting a rubberlip pleco. I kind of want to but then I don't. It's a 50% and 50%....The RLP only gets about 10" MAX but the ones my pet store sales only get to around 5''-7". I'm kind of confused because I know goldfish like colder water but can live a wide range of condtitions too. The pleco likes warmer water (70-80) so would I keep the them all in about 73-74 degrees??? I'm terrafied that the RLP would suck off the slime coat and kill the fish. I read a story (the person claims it is true) about a (common) pleco that sucked off the slime coats of 6 goldfish so agressivly that it put a hole threw the stomach because the pleco hadn't been fed for a while...The adult goldfish is around 6" and the young ones are only at 4 or 5" but I still don't want them to get hurt. I also know that the RLP sometimes get agressive once they are adults....So I'm leaning on a no for getting the RLP but I just wanted to check with you guys. 

Also, would it be mean to add some ghost shrimp just to see if they get eaten or stay alive? IF they are eaten I will probably buy them as snacks but if they are alive-they are very lucky shrimp! 

Thanks! <3


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to fish forums I have a goldfish in my tank I don't think the pleco is going suck on your fish I do have a plec that used to attack my fish but he is over that now so good luck .


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanx! I just want to hear from a few more people to be sure though. I was looking at your signature and I saw that you have a common pleco in with a bunch of other fish (including goldfish)...So thanks and I hope your answer is right, Matt!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Plecos are most likely to be tempted into sucking on a goldfish if the pleco isn't getting enough to eat and/or the goldfish are bottom layers/sleepers. Also, you might want to consider getting a bigger tank.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

FancyGoldfish, This is a awnser someone else asked about Goldfish and Plecostomus
http://http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090102044340AA07som
PS. Due to my fish keeping my pleco only goes after my other cats rarely not my goldfish .


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

The first link does not work try this one
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090102044340AA07som


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think I will be doing some more research and see what I find...I'll try to keep you posted!


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys. Just discovered a smaller fish that eats algae and is just as interesting as a pleco! It's called a otocinclus and eat a lot of algae. These guys get no bigger than 2" and seem to be nicer. If they do happen to latch onto a goldfish, the fancies should just be able to thrash them off the the bottom feeder should learn to just eat his algae and not fish slime  They have about the same needs as the RLP but are smaller and easier and can live in temps between 68 and 82. I will probably just need to add some more caves for it to hide in. I do have a few questions though....

Would gravel be ok or do they prefer sand?
Does anyone own a otocinclus (please give me info on them if you do)?
Since they are smaller, will they be less or more of a threat?
I have a pyrimid in my tank...Will this hurt the bottom feeder when it glides over the edges?

Here are some random pics I found of them on the web-

http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/dbimages/otocinclus_species_zebra_5.jpg

http://www.aqua-global.de/Bilder/otocinclus_sp_zebra.jpg

http://www.otocinclus.com/images/fatoto1.jpg


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds like your tank is pretty well stocked and considering how much waste goldfish produce a pleco of that size may just put you over your limit. I would consider a larger tank before adding anything else either that or a dwarf bristle nose pleco since they max out around 5-6 inches and look a lot cooler. as for the temperature i think you would be fine running around 74 degrees it wont be to stressful on the goldfish or the pleco. oh and as far as sucking on your fish i really dont think thats gonna happen unless you absolutely starve the thing and even then i still doubt it the only time ive ever seen any pleco chew on a live fish is one that is dying and laying on the bottom. That being said most pleco's also like there space and may feel crowded in that tank and chase of your gold fish and stress them out.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Rev! I have a super strong filter but I don't have anough money to upgrade right now...When I have the chance, I will try to get a 35-40 gallon. I think you were typing your post while I was posting so you didn't get to see that I found the otocinclus. In about 6-12 months I will try upgrading but for now i'm doing all I can to make my buds happy =D


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

FancyGoldfish said:


> Hey guys. Just discovered a smaller fish that eats algae and is just as interesting as a pleco! It's called a otocinclus and eat a lot of algae. These guys get no bigger than 2" and seem to be nicer. If they do happen to latch onto a goldfish, the fancies should just be able to thrash them off the the bottom feeder should learn to just eat his algae and not fish slime  They have about the same needs as the RLP but are smaller and easier. I will probably just need to add some more caves for it to hide in. I do have a few questions though....
> 
> Would gravel be ok or do they prefer sand?
> Does anyone own a otocinclus (please give me info on them if you do)?
> ...


the ottos wont attack your goldfish they are peaceful i would worry about the big goldfish going after them but i doubt that unless they are small enough to fish in their mouth. The ottos dont seem to be much of hiders so i wouldn't worry about that either the concern here is temperature as they are a troppical fish and will do much better in warmer water. IMO they seem like a more delicate fish so this may not be a good situation for them but you may want to ask someone with more experience as i have never owned them just have experience with the ones we keep at work. As for the gravel they will be just fine they dont need sand and i dont think your ornament is going to hurt them.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok thanks! I did some research and it turns out a ton of peoples keep ottos and goldfish together! My goldfish are relitvly small so I think the otto would be ok...Thanks guys! I will be getting an otto soon so you all have helped a lot


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

With your fish in that tank it's pretty stocked as it is. Any pleco might help cleaning the tank but it will probably produce more waste then its cleaning effect. You may want to make sure you have enough filtration before adding another fish. Filtration and water changes will be key. 

I have a tank with gold fish and a couple plecos. The plecos are tropical fish but they have a high tolerance and are hardy fish. This doesn't mean they should be kept in 65 degree water. I try to keep my tank at around 73-76. This is kind of the max temp for the goldfish and lowest good temp for the plecos. I have never seen my two plecos go after the goldfish. It's usually the other way around, the goldfish go pecking on the plecos. The plecos just swim off and don't seem to mind or retaliate at all. I think every fish is going to be different, as are humans and any other animal. There may be plecos that will go after fish but I have seem plecos and goldfish many times and there doesn't seem to be a problem. 

I don't know anything about that other fish you found. It looks neat. Just make sure it can be housed in a cold water environment. Heard good things about the otto's. Good luck with that.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! Going to petsmart in about a month so I will pick up a stronger filter and an otto and see how things go!


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

my otto's hangout in groups... i think you should prolly get three or four... but that is just my oppinion


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

br00tal_dude said:


> my otto's hangout in groups... i think you should prolly get three or four... but that is just my oppinion


I don't want to overstock my tank so I want to start with one and see how it goes then add another one  

P.S. When I upgrade my tank to something larger, I will add another otto and have (hopefully if I don't kill them first!) 3 or 4 of them alltogether.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say the neither the pleco nor the otocinclus would be compatible with the goldfish......one or the other will suffer....


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i talked to someone else today a guy i work with and he said smaller more aggressive plecos will suck slime coat off goldfish typically they dont when they get larger but they dont actually chew holes in the fish just stress the hell out of them.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you have bad algae problems? 
If you do I don't think a few otto's are going to do what you think they will do. They are mainly plant cleaners to start off with and they don't eat every type of algae.
Id suggest telling us what type of algae your having trouble with and we can go from there.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have an algae problem...I mean, I sometimes get a little on the tank walls but I just use my magnetic algae scraper to get it off. Thanks though!


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

wasssssssssup!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I mean if your not having algae problems then why do you want an algae cleaner so bad?
You would have to feed your algae eater if you get one then. Algae tablets and cucumber work best.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> I mean if your not having algae problems then why do you want an algae cleaner so bad?
> You would have to feed your algae eater if you get one then. Algae tablets and cucumber work best.



Thanks. I just think they are very interesting little creatures and would make a great addition to my tank :fish: 
I don't have a bad algae problem but it does anoy me when I have algae stuck on the gravel or on the tank walls but it's easy to remove...I'm just kind of lazy so I hope the fish will help with my small prblem! 

Also, I'm getting a 35 gallon and then a smaller 15 gallon incase the ottos need to be removed or if any of my fish get pregnant, I can take care of the fry in the 15 gallon and find them a home (probably selling them to a pet store)...I don't expect to see some fry any time soon though.
Also, would aglae wafers work too or do sinking algae pellets work best (cucumber for snacks/treats)? 

Last question! I have seen ottos (and other catfish) do strange "pushup" like moevments on the glass wall and it looks very wierd like they are trying to work out. I can't find anything on the internet about this but what the heck are they doin!?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

FancyGoldfish said:


> Thanks. I just think they are very interesting little creatures and would make a great addition to my tank :fish:
> I don't have a bad algae problem but it does anoy me when I have algae stuck on the gravel or on the tank walls but it's easy to remove...I'm just kind of lazy so I hope the fish will help with my small prblem!
> 
> Also, I'm getting a 35 gallon and then a smaller 15 gallon incase the ottos need to be removed or if any of my fish get pregnant, I can take care of the fry in the 15 gallon and find them a home (probably selling them to a pet store)...I don't expect to see some fry any time soon though.
> ...


like someone said the ottos arn't going to be happy and i know you mentioned you have read other people keeping them with gold fish but thats the thing people dont like to do things the proper way they want to do what they want to do.... you will see that a lot especially in the fish keeping hobby problem is people see them as just fish(expendable animals) and thats not how it should be to many times do i have people say to me if it dies ill buy another one or if it dies so be it. and to be honest your not going to be able to sell the fish to a store they will only "take them off your hands" i work at a lfs and we only do in store credit on really expensive fish and trust me its not much but we do what we can. most people see it as by taking the fish they are doing you a favor by providing a home for your unwanted fish.


----------



## FancyGoldfish (Jun 6, 2010)

Oops...I know they don't pay you for fry but I was in a hurry so I just typed that. 

I would never be the person who when a fish dies they say "It was only a few dollers...Get a new one tomorow" I love animals very dearly and if one of the ottos would die I would probably burrry it in the backyard in a tiny box and not get a new one. I hate killing an inocent life even if it is just fish. 

I really think I can care for the ottos and I want to see how it goes. Like with any other pet, anything could happen =D 
Thanks everyone! But I think I have gotten most of my answers and I can do the rest with research and experience. 

Peace out


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

You might want to try a clown loach or something. I hear they do better then otto's in colder water that the goldfish like.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

PostShawn said:


> You might want to try a clown loach or something. I hear they do better then otto's in colder water that the goldfish like.


yeah except for how big they get and the fact that his tank is already overstocked!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah except for how big they get and the fact that his tank is already overstocked!


I think this person has made it clear that they are upgrading. Their fish apear to be fairly small right now and I think it is ok untill they are adults. For a 29 gallon with two 3" goldies and a 6" (I think it was 6"), it's pretty good. In about 6 months though, yes. It will be overstocked in about 6 months. So I would upgrade now but you could wait about 4 months.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> I think this person has made it clear that they are upgrading. Their fish apear to be fairly small right now and I think it is ok untill they are adults. For a 29 gallon with two 3" goldies and a 6" (I think it was 6"), it's pretty good. In about 6 months though, yes. It will be overstocked in about 6 months. So I would upgrade now but you could wait about 4 months.


nope he said a 6" inch one and two 4"-5" thats over stocked right now 5 inches and 6 inches isn't small for a 29 gallon especially when it comes to goldfish. adding any fish at this point is not a good idea.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Oh...I guess that's about right then. Fancy would def. need to upgrade to about a 45 gal. It really is Fancy's choice though and they can do what they want even if it is a bad choice. I think I would upgrade in a month 1/2 so then you could cycle the tank and have all your fish and an otto or two in by late august or early sept.


P.S. Thanx for joining Fancy! Great to know there is a fellow goldfish lova out here on the forums


----------

